# Dowel pinning M&T joints



## whattodo (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Is there a name for the type of pinning of a mortise and tenon joint where the dowel is inserted long ways through the cheek of the tenon? See image attached.

All the pinning or pegging I see is through the face but I do not what it to show.

Thanks


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do you want to pin it, if you don't want the pins to show?


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

those are some long pins.


----------



## whattodo (Jan 24, 2011)

The pins in the image would not be visible because they will be inserted from the top and bottom of the door. I am just want to make sure that the M&T do not separate.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

If you use wood glue, the tensile strength is towards 4,000 psi, stronger than the wood. That M&T in the drawing will never separate.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wood Glue*

Yep a good exterior grade glue will do the job.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> If you use wood glue, the tensile strength is towards 4,000 psi, stronger than the wood. That M&T in the drawing will never separate.


+1 on the M and T strength. the pin wont make it any stronger.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Belt and suspenders!
A lot if not most M&T joints are cross grain. The reason for the haunch etc. is to get as good a mechanical joint as possible. If the tenon if very wide and the joint will be subject to racking like table legs, then the added mechanical lock against the shoulders of the joint with a pin is valuable and wise. Often the pin can be on a hidden area if you don't want the decorative contrast. Small dowels or square pegs add a lot of strength. 
If the joint will not be stressed, it probably is OK with glue.


----------

